# SWITZERLAND | Projects & Construction



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

New Thread about projects from all Swiss cities, urban and rural areas

Largest Cities:
1. Zurich
2. Geneva
3. Basel
4. Berne
5. Lausanne
6. Winterthur
7. Lucerne
8. St. Gallen
9. Lugano
10. Biel

To get an overview about residential developments, check out www.erstbezug.ch, it's a directory about residential projects.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Alonda, Zürcherstrasse, Altendorf SZ, 2010 - 2012*

Construction of residential complex, 40 condos

Website: www.alonda.ch










Location: urban area of Zurich


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rätia, Poststrasse, Arosa, 2010 - 2011*

Construction of residential complex, 28 condos

Website: www.raetia-arosa.ch










Location: rural area


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindensteig Schönbühl, Hirtenhofstrasse 81 + 83, Luzern, 2010 - 2012*

Construction of residential complex, 42 condos

Website: www.lindensteig.ch










Location: city of Lucerne


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Haldenbuel, Haldenstrasse, Gossau SG, 2011 - 2013*

Construction of residential complex, 31 condos

Website: www.haldenbuel.ch










Location: urban area of St. Gallen


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*hello baarzug, Grabenstrasse, Baar, 2010 - 2012*

Construction of residential complex, 136 condos + 82 rented apartments

Website: www.hello-baarzug.ch










Location: urban area of Lucerne


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rosengarten, St. Gallerstrasse, Arbon, 2009 - 2011*

Construction of mixed-use complex, commercial space + 74 rented apartments

Website: Rosengarten










Location: urban area of St. Gallen


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Pure contemporary boxes, they could be anywhere in the world. What happeened to that distinctive Swiss Architectural styling?


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Eschenweg, Kriens, 2010 - 2011*

Construction of residential complex, 14 condos + 60 rented apartments

Website: condos | rented apartments



















Location: urban area of Lucerne


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*laVida, Falmenstrasse/Oberlandstrasse, Uster, 2011 - 2012*

Construction of mixed-use complex, commercial space + 31 rented apartments

Website: www.lavida-uster.ch










Location: urban area of Zurich


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*TownHouse, Gertrudstrasse 20, Winterthur, 2011 - 2013*

Construction of residential building, 28 condos

Website: www.townhouse-winterthur.ch










Location: city of Winterthur


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wohnerlebnis, Binningerstrasse 14 + 16, Bottmingen, 2012 - 2013*

Construction of residential complex, 12 condos

Website: www.wohnung-bottmingen.ch










Location: urban area of Basel


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Woodside, Chüeweidgässli, Burgdorf, 2010 - 2011*

Construction of residential complex, 83 rented apartments

Website: www.woodside-burgdorf.ch










Location: urban area of Berne


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama, Waldweg, Klingnau, 2011 - 2012*

Construction of residential building, 57 rented apartments

Website: www.panorama-klingnau.ch










Location: rural area


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Furglerstrasse, St. Gallen, 2010 - 2012*

Construction of residential complex, 129 rented apartments

Website: www.furglerstrasse.ch










Location: city of St. Gallen


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Great projects!! :cheers2:


----------



## smiii (Dec 25, 2011)

More real pics, less renders please.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Citylife, Bergstrasse 1, Luzern, 2011 - 2012*

Construction of residential building, 22 rented apartments

Website: www.citylife-luzern.ch










Location: city of Lucerne


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Schüsspark SEI, Jurastrasse 50, Biel, 2011 - 2012*

Construction of residential building, 21 condos

Website: www.schuesspark.ch










Location: city of Biel


----------



## Christopher Robin (Feb 20, 2012)

What a fantastic website and so many helpful suggestions! its very help ful thank u 
very much for sharing the information's its too good.... 


www.fresherslive.blogspot.in


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Durisch + Nolli Architetti's new building for the SSIC Campus in Gordola*





































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19289


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Children’s Hospital Zürich / Herzog & de Meuron*

Due to space limitations and increasingly aging infrastructure, Kinderspital Zürich called for a two-phase competition to design a new children’s hospital in the Lengg district of Zürich, Switzerland. At the recommendation of the jury, the foundation board of Kinderspital Zürich announced Herzog & de Meuron as the competition winner in May 2012. Their winning proposal includes a three-storey, wooden Children’s Hospital that provides a flexible, child-friendly environment. Furthermore, Herzog & de Meuron uses simple geometry to connect the contrasting typologies of the Children’s Hospital with the freestanding, six-story Centre for Teaching and Research that will also be located on the new medical campus.

Kinderspital Zürich expects to commission the new building in 2018. 

http://www.archdaily.com/243486/childrens-hospital-zurich-herzog-de-meuron/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Dominique Perrault Wins Competition for Esplanade Tower in Fribourg*

*Architect:* Dominique Perrault Architecture
*Location: *Place de l’Esplanade, Fribourg, Switzerland
*Client:* FFS Federal Railways, Lausanne, Switzerland
*Site Area:* 5 000m²
*Built Area:* 13 000m²
*Built Volume:* 6 000m³ (superstructures)
*Tower’s Height: *61,5 meters
*Floors:* 18
*Commercial Area: *1,220 m² SBP
*Office:* 5,990 m² SBP
*Restaurant:* 1,820 m² SBP
*Housing: *3,680 m² SBP

Dominique Perrault Architecture, the French practice recently awarded with the opportunity to build a tower called The Blade in Seoul as part of Daniel Libeskind’s master plan, has now been announced as winner of a concept/construction international competition for the Esplanade Tower in downtown Fribourg, Switzerland. The high rise is part of regeneration project of the Swiss Federal Railways at the site of the former Pilettes Station.

By 2015, the Esplanade Tower will fit into Fribourg’s skyline. The tower is a 60 meter glass skyscraper of 18 floors that is anticipated to become a landmark of the new downtown. The downtown area has a long and rich history. It is layered with the transformation of its historic districts, stratified along lower and upper terraces.

The tower’s facades respond to the conditions of its placement. The north-west side, which faces the former station, is smooth and austere. The south-east side, facing the medieval town and the urban developments, is expressive – full of corbellings and balconies – inciting a dialogue between the historic face of the city and its new developments.

The tower will be mixed use, including a commercial area, office spaces, a restaurant and housing.

www.archdaily.com


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^interesting


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Avenue de France Administrative Building / Group8*

*Architects: *Group8
*Location: *Genève, Switzerland
*Project Year:* 2011
*Photographs:* Régis Golay

The “Avenue de France” administrative building is sat on a site which imposes several constraints. It was built on a site bordering the CFF (national) railway lines, limited on its northern end by the Avenue de France and adjacent to a pre-existing building. The site’s topography also imposes varying conditions namely: the railway tracks to be found at the lowest point, the level of the access to the underground parking, the level of the Avenue de France over-passing the railway and the general level of the existing adjacent buildings. It is worth noting that before construction of the building the site had long been considered as ‘unsuitable’ for development.

With the above in mind, the project layout necessitated specific spatial and visual strategies, reinforced by a particular approach to both volumetric analysis and facade designs. The issues raised by the site’s complexity were elegantly resolved in a minimalist form. In fully integrating itself with the existing buildings, the “L”-shaped volume responds to the contextual aspects by adopting the scale of the adjacent building, thus creating a single fused structure and an internal courtyard at the same time.

The result is a glass prism, which presents itself as a glazed backdrop to the railway platforms, and as the embodiment of one side of the main gateway to the International Organizations ‘quarter’ in Geneva by echoing House of Peace forming the other side of this gateway along the Avenue de France the next few years.

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office Building in Liestal / Christ & Gantenbein*

*Architects:* Christ & Gantenbein
*Location:* Liestal, Switzerland
*Project Year:* 2011
*Project Area:* 1,675 sqm
*Gross Floor Space:* 9,659
*Client:* Basellandschaftliche Kantonalbank
*Photographs: *Roman Keller

The striking six-storey retail and office building building occupies the triangular site between the station and the head office of Basellandschaftliche Kantonalbank (BLKB). The constrictions of the site meant that the building’s footprint had to be smaller than its upper storeys, resulting in a downward tapering shape, and the dark anthracite-coloured concrete conveys a sense of robustness and stability at this dynamic location.

The main entrance into the central hall and to the shopping area features an imposing shop window front facing the station square. The entrance leads to the shops on the ground floor and to the upper storeys. The receding façade at ground floor level creates a generous protected area in front of the shop windows for passers-by as well as for those waiting for buses, thus achieving a marked improvement in the quality of this public space.

The access for deliveries and to the storage facilities and technical services area has been separated and approaches from the lower Soodweg on the eastern side of the building. The two car parking floors underground are accessed via the BLKB’s car park building.

The basic motif of the façade design results from the 2.65 m wide grid used for the office design. The building façade is evenly divided into façade elements in dark fair-faced concrete, with the width of each element being that of the office grid. The grid pattern was chosen to allow the floor space to be used for different sized units, i.e. for individual, combined and open plan offices. The floor spaces are arranged around a central services core and, with a depth of 7 to 10 m, provide the flexibility to accommodate a range of functions.

The building is the first important component of the development plan for the new station quarter in Liestal.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*VoltaMitte / Christ & Gantenbein*

*Architects:* Christ & Gantenbein
*Location:* Basle, Switzerland
*Design Team:* Mona Farag, Marion Clauss, Stefan Heiniger, Laura Schneider, Mathias Sehn, David Vaner
*Project Year:* 2010
*Project Area:* 3,140 sqm
*Site:* 6,900
*Client:* Swiss Life
*Photographs:* Tonatiuh Ambrosetti

The VoltaMitte housing and commercial building closes the triangular block between Voltaplatz and Lothringerplatz in the North of Basel, where the urban residential area merges into the industrial zone. The building is part of an urban refurbishment and redevelopment scheme, following the construction of the subterranean highway which connects Germany, Switzerland and France and it is situated in direct neighbourhood to the Novartis campus.

The building has been planned and designed as a large house whose length is structured by its receding and protruding façade. Due to its North-South-orientation it also offers new prospects to the Eastern-Western axis.

On the interior the building’s distortion creates asymmetrical floor plans. The specific quality of the apartments is effected by the varying depth of the building and by its diversified room situations. In the centre of each flat lies a spacious room that connects the street side and the courtyard side with each other and thus creates manifold views and relations to the exterior.

The street-level floor, which accommodates shops and institutions for the neighbourhood, is perforated by generous passages and allows insights from the boulevard to the leafy patio. Basel, Switzerland, Housing and Commercial Building

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Davide Macullo Architects presents bold new commercial headquarters for Jansen AG based on pitched rooftops of Oberriet*

This project is the landmark HQ of the new ‘Jansen Campus’ and is the result of two years of extraordinary collaboration between the architects and the clients. The building, a striking new addition to the skyline, is the link between the industrial area and the old town and takes its triangular forms from the traditional pitched roofs of Oberriet.

The scheme integrates innovative technologies and includes new details and materials not yet used in architecture - the façade system for example, which displays structural glazing details (by Jansen AG) and internal glazed fireproof doors. The building’s heating, ventilation, lighting and energy consumption meets strict Swiss ‘Minergie’ standards, meaning that it has excellent sustainable credentials - the HV system, for example, is ‘TAPS’ activated by the structural shell of the building.

One of Jansen’s main objectives for the project is to make the Campus a creative and engaging place for all their employees. The building’s work spaces are open plan, with each employee having their own custom designed workstation. Many furniture pieces have been custom-designed for the project and stand alongside the chosen brands of Alias and Cappellini.

All spaces look out across the Rheintal and the geometry of the building means that visitors and employees alike are offered unexpected glimpses sliced out of the landscape. The landscaped park surrounding the building includes 80 trees, 35 different species representative of those of the region. The project also sees the beginning of the Jansen Art collection, containing works by international contemporary artists.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Commercial Building Islas / Mierta & Kurt Lazzarini Architekten*

*Architects:* Mierta & Kurt Lazzarini Architekten
*Location:* Samedan, Switzerland
*Project Year:* 2012
*Project Area:* 1,540 sqm
*Photographs:* Courtesy of Mierta & Kurt Lazzarini Architekten

The new Gewerbehaus Islas was desinged as a modern and innovative office building and finished in only 11 months.

It‘s located in Samedan between Inn River and kantonal road. Its headstrong curtain wall is inspired by the meandring riverbed. With the rolling elements of rusty iron sheet it is reminiscent of the stepped hillsides and the color of the near larch woods in autumn. At the same time the nearly complete glazed veneer is reflecting the engadinian landscape in consistently new and sudden semitransparent sections.

Due to the frame construction on the buildings perimeter and the central vertical access it is able to host very different functions on 4 floors, which provide a total capacity of 1400qm. The current programs are a migrolino-store, a dental surgery, a beauty clinic and an architecture office.

As a result of the special and clever energy strategy the building can be called „energy storage – house“. With the aid of solar panels on the roof the solar heat will be stored in a resounding water tank (with a heigt of 12m, 20.000l). In a similar manner the fair faced concrete floors also serve as a storage. The stored energy of solar panels and exposed concrete is returned to the house by an intelligent control. In additon to the water tank, the rejected heat of the refrigerator system of the migrolino store in the ground floor will saved too.

In the case of thermal shortage in the wintertime a proportionally small oil heating system will be activated. Therefor it‘s possible to stoke the whole building with solar energy across nearly the complete year.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*CEI 3 / bauzeit architekten*

*Architects:* bauzeit architekten
*Location:* Cheseaux-Noréaz, Switzerland
*Year:* 2011
*Area:* 7,580 sqm
*Photographs:* Yves André

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Volta Centre, Basel / Buchner Bründler Architekten*

*Architects:* Buchner Bründler Architekten
*Location:* Basel, Switzerland
*Photography:* Paul Clemence, Ruedi Walti

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New office building for Swarovski from ingenhoven architects*

This transparent office building for 500 employees of the Swarovski Corporation is situated on the eastern side of Lake Zurich, 19 km south of the city of Zurich, in the village of Männedorf. The main focus of the design is the lake view, through the transparency of the façade as well as the arrangement of the work places. The ground floor contains a lobby with a lounge, a restaurant, conferences rooms and workshops. The upper floors contain mostly open office space for maximum flexibility.

There are 170 parking spaces at the basement level. The design and the sustainability concept follow the Swiss Minergie eco standard. Water from the lake is used for both heating and cooling. The client wanted to promote team work through open and transparent offices in cutting edge sustainable building. The architecture supports and initiates informal and formal communication between the employees from all levels.

Flexible and reversible office layout should allow for quick and easy organisational change. The brief called for high-quality workplaces for all employees. The orientation of the building and the all-glass facades make maximum use of the qualities of the site. The client wanted workplaces that stimulate creativity, well-being and allow barrier-free communication. It is achieved by creating a 'community' workplace experience with a balance between open and protected areas and transparent partition walls.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Finally a building that looks good on the inside *and* outside. Don´t like the exterior of much of the building on this page...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! What's with all these nice projects in Switzerland?! Better than many projects in other countries!


----------



## Brakhmaputra (Nov 22, 2012)

beautifull


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Not big but looks quite cool


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wine Museum Proposal / Mauro Turin Architectes*

*Architects:* Mauro Turin Architectes
*Location:* Lake Geneva, Lavaux (World Heritage Site), Switzerland
*Team:* Mauro Turin, Magdalena Lewczyk, Thomas Sponti
*Gross Floor Area:* 1,000m2
*Year:* 2012

The main challenge in the design for the Wine Museum in Lavaux was to generate a large-scale cultural attraction non-existent today. Designed by Mauro Turin Architectes, their proposal creates a wine museum that shows and tells the whole heritage richness of the wine-growing area since the Middle Ages seams relevant, but not sufficient to attract people from around the world. The museum wants to be a small iconic object in a great iconic landscape; without being in competition but rather feeding each other. More images and architects’ description after the break.

On the shores of Lake Geneva, Lavaux is a unique place declared UNESCO World heritage site in 2007. A wine museum suspended on a rock, avoiding the sublime terraced vineyards, which becomes integrated to the landscape and offers a walk in the air allowing an unforgettable experience of Lavaux, Lake Geneva and the Alps could be the answer.

The integration of the museum is contextual and regional without falling into a banal mimesis or a fearful disappearance; it is in the order of the experienced observer, of the deep sensibility and of the advanced intellectual exercise. It is in the order of the nature of things.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

SUPSI Campus Project / Kengo Kuma and Associates
http://www.archdaily.com/347270/supsi-campus-project-kengo-kuma-and-associates/









Illustration by MIR

*More renderings:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101801886&postcount=994
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101801924&postcount=995


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Suurstoffi / Holzer Kobler Architekturen​*


> *Architects:* Holzer Kobler Architekturen
> *Location:* Risch Rotkreuz, Switzerland
> *Year:* 2013
> *Photographs:* Courtesy of Holzber Kobler
> ...


*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

These projects are all pretty nice.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gruvatiez-En Lavegny*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Orbe (VD)*

Status: communal referendum










City planners: GEA Partners and Fehlmann architectes

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA La Combaz*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Gland (VD)*

Status: public inquiry










City planners: ar-ter

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gruvatiez-En Lavegny*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Orbe (VD)*

New status: approved in popular vote, pending referendum










City planners: GEA Partners and Fehlmann architectes

Press (FR): 24heures 1, 2


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Highway A9*
*Building of a new highway section between Lausanne and Vevey, and dismantling of the existing one.
Landscaping plan along the existing highway: balcony with view on Lake Geneva.*
*Location: Lausanne-Vevey (VD)*

Status: architectural vision












> What to do when the existing infrastructure turns out to be a misconception and needs massive investments for its upgrading? Why not to start all over?


Civil engineers: Giacomini & Jolliet Ingénieurs

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Press release (FR)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Le Corbusier*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: La Chaux-de-Fonds (NE)*

Status: under construction


*Lot B*










Architects: Serge Grard architecture

Immoroc


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Helvétie*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: La Chaux-de-Fonds (NE)*

Status: built


*Pissarro Sisley Degas Manet*










Architects: Serge Grard architecture

Immoroc


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Helvétie*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: La Chaux-de-Fonds (NE)*

Status: under construction


*Renoir Monet Cézanne*










Architects: Serge Grard architecture

Immoroc


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*OSEO-Vaud*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Cristobal & Delgado architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Payerne Airfield*
*Aéropôle 1 – Administrative building and airplane hangar*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Charrière Partenaires

Website: Swiss Aeropole

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swiss Aeropole*
*Aéropôle 1 – Mixed-use building*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Status: construction permit granted


*Boschung Technology Center*










Developer: Boschung Group

Architect: Charrière Partenaires

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Global contractor: Implenia SA

Website: Aéropôle


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swiss Aeropole*
*Aéropôle 1 – Mixed-use building*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

New status: public inquiry


*Swiss Space System S3*










Architects: Lateltin & Monnerat architectes

Swiss Space Systems S3 (EN, FR, RU, HR)

Aéropôle (EN)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

So many bland, exchangeable, non-descript Corbusian rectangles... :no:

None of these projects say "this is a Swiss building" or at least "that's an interesting building". Nothing exciting, high-quality going on in CH anymore?


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

erbse said:


> So many bland, exchangeable, non-descript Corbusian rectangles... :no:
> 
> None of these projects say "this is a Swiss building" or at least "that's an interesting building". Nothing exciting, high-quality going on in CH anymore?


Well, then check the Geneva or Lausanne pages, and tell me again. In the same time, you probably noticed that the vast majority of the buildings in the world are bland and exchangeable. Actually, you will find some interesting circular and spiral buildings in the previous posts of this thread. But you probably haven’t browsed through these pages. 

But tell me how a Swiss building should look like. That’s interesting.

Finally, I suggest we call Swiss investors to be a bit more open to creativity. Also for common buildings, and not only flagship buildings.

Oh, by the way! Le Corbusier was a Swiss architect.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*iLife*
*Habitat Centre*
*Location: Etoy (VD)*

Status: built










Developer: iLife

Architects: Kephas architecture, Thierry Brütsch architectes

Contractor: Induni & Cie SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*House of Writing*
*Public building*
*Location: Montricher (VD)*

Status: main building built, residences for writers under construction






Architects:
Main building: Mangeat-Wahlen architectes
Residences: Mangeat-Wahlen architectes, Décosterd architecte, Elemental, Schaub Zwicky Architekten, Bonnet architectes, Rintala Eggertsson Architects, Studio MK27, Fuhrimann Hächler Architekten

Jan Michalski Foundation


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôpital du Valais*
*Transformation and extension*
*Location: Sion (VS)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Ferrari architectes and GMP Architekten


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôtel des Horlogers*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Brassus (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Audemars Piguet

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Local architect: CCHE architecture

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I see few projects to Luzern, why?


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ unfortunately there arent many active swiss members who post projects. qimporte, who is the only one posting in international sections, seems to limit himself to project in the french speaking part of switzerland.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

del


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swiss National Film Library*
*Administration and storage building*
*Location: Penthaz (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: EM2N

ArchDaily


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Maison du sport vaudois*
*Mixed-use sports facility*
*Location: Leysin (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Graeme Mann & Patricia Capua Mann

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*23 Le Corbusier Sites*
*Candidate to UNESCO's World Heritage List*
*Location: 19 places, 6 countries, 3 continents*

Final decision-making: 15 july










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, 24heures

Le Corbusier Sites Association


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Espace des Glariers*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Aigle (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Graber & Petter architectes

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Safe Host 2 (SH2)*
*Biggest data centre in Switzerland*
*Location: Gland (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Böttge & Collaborateurs

Safe Host (EN)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*En Mangette*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Nyon (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue de la Gare 34*
*Residential building*
*Location: Marin-Epagnier (NE)*

Status: built










Architects: Pannett & Locher Architects

Immoroc


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue Pré-Landry*
*Residential building*
*Location: Boudry (NE)*

Status: under construction










Architects: Ipas architectes

Immoroc, Urbaine


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôtel Rhodania*
*4-Star Superior Hotel*
*Location: Crans-Montana (VS)*

Status: abandonned



> A derogation was granted by the local authorities for the exceeding height of the hotel, according to the building by-law. But a small handful of residents lodged an opposition to the judgement and won their case before the Cantonal Court. Residents that probably don’t live their more than 2 or 3 weeks a year. hno:







Architects: Mario Botta architetto

Press (FR): Le Nouvelliste


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cour aux Marchandises*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Status: neibourhood plan endorsed










Architects: Magizan architecture

Press (FR): 24heures

City of Vevey


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Kindercity*
*Education and entertainment centre*
*Location: Yverdon-les-Bains (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Philippe Gilliéron architecte

Website: Kindercity

Press (FR): 24 heures, La Région


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Tamoil*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Collombey-Muraz (VS)*

Status: project

New city for about 20,000 inhabitants envisioned on the former Tamoil gas plant site.










Architects: Christian Constantin

Press (FR): Le Temps, 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Garenne Zoo*
*Prefabricated timber building*
*Location: Le Vaud (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Localarchitecture

Designboom


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Maison des Fondateurs*
*Fine watchmaking museum*
*Location: Le Brassus (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: Audemars Piguet

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Local architect: CCHE architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Nest*
*Discovery and events centre*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Current status: inaugurated








Developer: Nestlé

Experience architects: Tinker Imagineers


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Payerne Airfield*
*Air Operations Centre*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Status: public inquiry










Architect: Oester Pfenninger Architekten

Civil engineer: Haller Ingenieure AG


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

> *Preserve the Alps by giving up the chalets*
> 
> Winter resorts will need to increase their density to prevent their decline, according to a PhD thesis in architecture. PhD student Fiona Pià offers concrete and innovative solutions for Verbier (Switzerland), a typical example of the problems that winter resorts face today.
> 
> ...


EPFL


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Railway viaduct on the Baye de Clarens*
*MVR infrastructure*
*Location: Blonay (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Plarel architectes

Monod-Piguet + Associés


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ecole de Marens*
*School building*
*Location: Nyon (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Architram


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*EPFL Swiss Institute of Technology at Lausanne and HES-SO Valais*
*Applied Research & Development Campus*
*Location: Sion (VS)*

New status: under construction










Architect: EFAR

Website:EPFL Valais, HES-SO Valais


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Musée du Léman*
*Public building*
*Location: Nyon (VD)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Publication: Divisare

Website: Musée du Léman

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fête des Vignerons*
*Temporary arena*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Current status: ongoing project










Artistic director: Daniele Finzi Pasca

Website: Fête des Vignerons 2019 (virtual tour)

Press (FR): 24 heures, Le Temps, Le Nouvelliste

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Maison des Fondateurs*
*Audemars Piguet Watchmaking Museum*
*Location: Le Brassus (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Audemars Piguet

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Local architect: CCHE

Publications: WorldTempus (FR) 13.X.2016, 10.XII.2016, 4.IV.2017

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Residence for Writers opens its doors*










*The Residence for Writers located in Montricher (VD) becomes reality: 29 authors were chosen to occupy in 2017 one of the seven residential modules suspended on the concrete canopy. The first writers, translators, and other creative individuals will take their quarters on Wednesday.*

Press (FR): La Liberté, 24 heures, Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ming Shan*
*Taoist cultural centre*
*Location: Bullet (VD)*

Current status: building permit granted










Interview (FR): Fabrice Jordan

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Payerne Airfield*
*Aéropôle 1 – Administrative building and airplane hangar*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Current status: under construction (to start in August)










Project owners: Commune de Payerne, Speedwings Business SA

Architects: Charrière Partenaires

Website: Swiss Aeropole

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Kindercity*
*Education and entertainment centre*
*Location: Yverdon-les-Bains (VD)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architect: Philippe Gilliéron architecte

Website: Kindercity

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fête des Vignerons*
*Temporary arena*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry






Artistic director: Daniele Finzi Pasca

Website: Fête des Vignerons 2019

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Poste*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Delémont (JU)*

Current status: study mandate










Developer: Poste Immobilier SA

Architect: Comamala Ismaïl architectes

Press (FR): RFJ

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Margencel*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Aigle (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Commune d’Aigle

Architect: Bakker & Blanc architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nestlé*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

Current status: renovation project (start of work in February 2018)


*Building B*










Developer: Nestlé

Architect: Brönnimann & Gottreux architectes

Imagery: Yannick Rogeat

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôtel des Horlogers*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Brassus (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: Audemars Piguet

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Local architect: CCHE Architecture

Press release (FR): CCHE Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Maison du Gruyère*
*Discovery and events centre*
*Location: Pringy (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition 










Developer: La Maison du Gruyère

Architect: Frundgallina architectes

Publication: Tracés

Website: La Maison du Gruyère

Press (FR): La Gruyère

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Centre of psychiatric neurosciences*
*Location: Montagny (VD)*

Final status: built


*La Brine*










Developer: CHUV

Architect: Bona architecture

Website: La Brine

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Camille Bloch*
*Chocolate factory*
*Location: Courtelary (JU)*

Final status: renovation completed










Developer: Chocolats Camille Bloch SA

Architect: Bauart architectes

Press (FR): Bilan


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Camille Bloch*
*Visitors centre*
*Location: Courtelary (JU)*

Final status: built










Developer: Chocolats Camille Bloch SA

Architect: Atelier Manini Pietrini

Exhibition scenography: Thematis SA

Press (FR): Le Temps


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Scierie*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Yverdon-les-Bains (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: Dolci architectes

Website: Tour Invictus


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Sous-le-Bourg*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Aigle (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Cité Derrière

Architect: Lemanarc


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Yotel*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Etoy (VD)*

Current status: project










Developers: Yotel, m3 Real Estate

Architect: Kephas Architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Innodel*
*Technology park*
*Location: Delémont (JU)*

Current status: step-by-step construction










Developer: Innodel SA

Architect: Stähelin architectes

Website: Innodel


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôtel des Horlogers*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Brassus (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Audemars Piguet

Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group

Local architect: CCHE Architecture

Publications: Batimag, Designboom, Arqa

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Swiss Aeropole*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Current status: project


*Drone Pole*










Project owners: Windshape, InVoli, Relasys, CertX, Swiss Aeropole SA

Architects: C Architecture

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Goods news for the City of Rolle, Switzerland. Swiss star architect Jean Tschumi is actually working on a new project for Le Rosey Institute. The future building, dedicated to Sciences, should be built within three years next to the famous Rosey Concert Hall.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Signy Park*
*Educational buildings*
*Location: Signy-Avenex, Grens (VD)*

Current status: project


*Dulwich College International*










Client: Dulwich College International

Developer: Nemaco SA

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: MVSA Architects


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Terre Bonne Park*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Eysins (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*La Porte d’Eysins (Building Z1)*










Developer: Nemaco (Suisse) SA

Architect: MVSA Architects

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Le Rosey Institute*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Eysins (VD)*

Current status: architectural project


*Science Centre*










Project owner: Le Rosey Institute

Architects: Bernard Tschumi Architects

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Payerne Airfield*
*Aéropôle 1 – Administrative building and airplane hangar*
*Location: Payerne (VD)*

Final status: built










Project owners: Commune de Payerne, Speedwings Business SA

Architects: Charrière Partenaires

Website: Swiss Aeropole

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Jan Michalski Foundation*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Montricher (VD)*

Final status: built


*Kenzo House*










Client: Jan Michalski Foundation

Architects: Kengo Kuma & Associates

Publications: Archpaper, Ideat, Inhabitat, Arquitectura y Empresa, World Architecture, Architect Magazine


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Olympic House*
*IOC Headquarter*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Final status: built

















Architects: Itten + Brechbühl

Publications: https://www.baublatt.ch/bauprojekte/glaeserner-ioc-hauptsitz-in-lausanne-ist-eroeffnet


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Temporary Stadium*
*Fete des Vignerons*
*Location: Vevey (VD)*

An iconic and essential element of the Fête des Vignerons, the arena is representative of the technical evolutions and dramaturgical needs. But its greatest characteristic is its ephemeral status. Overnight, it takes pride of place on Vevey’s Place du Marché and conceals Lake Geneva’s panoramic views. The huge 17,000 m2 open-air car park is being built on and construction is slowly progressing to become the city’s heart and soul.

The first wooden platform dates from 1797. It had a little less than 2,000 seats and was in the form of a simple tiered-structure, built of wood, and placed in the upper part of Vevey’s Place du Marché. At each new edition, it transformed and adapted to the dramaturgy of the show and the new technologies used. The construction of 2019 is no exception. Two hundred years later, wood has disappeared, giving way to steel, LED floodlights and new technologies.

Its dimensions are impressive. With a surface area of 14,000 m2 and a maximum height of 30 metres, the space is designed to adapt to the ideas of the creators led by Daniele Finzi Pasca. Its larger than 1,000m2 main stage is as large as an Olympic swimming pool and the four elevated stages provide increased visibility for all spectators. Without forgetting to mention all the technical elements: 400 loudspeakers, 2,000 projectors, a LED floor of some 870m2, four giant LED screens of 50m2. Under the steel structure of the arena, a space is devoted to traffic, technical rooms, storage, lodges and amenities.
The construction of such a building is a real modern-day challenge. The preparatory work began in October 2018. On Vevey’s Place du Marché, the workers are drilling, digging and preparing dozens of concrete pillars to support the 700 tons of steel that make up the structure. On 2 January 2019, construction will begin and the deadlines are short. Dozens of trucks a day transporting building materials, furniture items and technical equipment. The arena will be ready in May for six weeks of rehearsals and one month of performances from 18 July to 11 August 2019. After the event, the arena is dismantled in less than three months and the Place du Marché will be returned to the Vevey people.

The new arena, with its impressive dimensions and capacity of 20’000 seats, has its detractors but, like the previous ones, it is already part of the tradition by reconnecting with the antique stadium of 1955 while incorporating the latest technological innovations of the 21st century, ready to fulfil the dreams of a new generation of actors-extras, volunteers, organisers and spectators of the Fête des Vignerons.







Architects: unknown

Publications: https://www.fetedesvignerons.ch/en/the-show/the-arena/


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Tennis Center Bügernstock* | Sport Facility

Project facts


Address: Bürgenstock Hotels & Resort, Bürgenstock 17, 6363 Obbürgen


Canton: Nidwalden


Architects: Rüssli


Completed 2020














source: Geometric timber roofs cover Diamond Domes tennis courts in Switzerland


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Schmidt Hammer Lassen Designs World's Tallest Residential Timber Building.*

Danish architecture practice Schmidt Hammer Lassen revealed the winning design of an international competition for the world’s tallest residential timber building. Located in the Swiss city of Winterthur, the 100-metre tall Rocket&Tigerli tower developed in close corporation with the local Swiss architecture studio Cometti Truffer Hodel echoes the 19th-century industrial architecture of the surrounding area through its facades of dark red and yellow terracotta bricks. The project proposes a variety of residential typologies and amenities that are set to create a vibrant neighbourhood.













































Schmidt Hammer Lassen Designs World's Tallest Residential Timber Building


Schmidt Hammer Lassen revealed the winning design of an international competition for the world’s tallest residential timber building.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Why Switzerland Is insanely well designed?





*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The mega-project “Cargo sous terrain” is born.*


*The automated goods transport project to relieve road congestion will start at the end of 2022 in the cantons of Aargau, Solothurn and Zurich. It aims to show the way at the national level: a titanic project whose construction should be completed in 2045.*

















Infrastructure d’avant-garde – Le mega-projet «Cargo sous terrain» voit le jour


Le projet de transport automatisé de marchandises destiné à désengorger les routes débutera fin 2022 dans les cantons d’Argovie, Soleure et Zurich. Il a vocation à montrer la voie au niveau national: un projet titanesque dont la construction devrait s’achever en 2045.




www.bilan.ch


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*3XN/GXN and IB Selected to Design a New Ecotope for the EPFL Campus in Switzerland.*

















































































3XN/GXN and IB Selected to Design a New Ecotope for the EPFL Campus in Switzerland


3XN and IB ere selected to design and build a new "ecotope", expanding EPFL's Science Park and Innovation Square to a new site.




www.archdaily.com




https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...ew-ecotope-for-the-epfl-campus-in-switzerland


----------



## KAEX (9 mo ago)

*Stacked Trees, Sculpture
Tech Cluster
Location: Zug*

Final status: built 




source: Hochparterre - Gestapelte Bäume


----------

